# A new predator



## SteveNT (Aug 25, 2013)

X the file snake shares his tank with freshwater crabs and Prawn Boy the cherubin. Prawn Boy seems a gentle soul carefully picking at detritus on the floor and even delicately removing bits of shed from X (file snakes shed in pieces).




Anyway I drop in a goldfish for X and he is immediately interested. Even boofs PB out of the way while he is hunting.





Pretty soon there is a strike and X has the goldie!




Or does he?





That's not X! Prawn Boy has the fish!





But the fish has some strength left and breaks away now missing tail and dorsal fin. X investigates then gives PB a stern talking to. Then moves on to nail the goldfish behind some rocks where I cant get any pics.





Prawn Boy has revealed his true nature!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 25, 2013)

That made my day haha, awesome


----------



## Shotta (Aug 25, 2013)

ha ha cooly cool ,those long armed shrimp are sneaky i had 2 with 5 glass catfish they ate 3 of the catfish


----------



## jack (Aug 25, 2013)

great little story.


my file snakes never shed in pieces, more like an expended condom floating in the tank


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 25, 2013)

jack said:


> great little story.
> 
> 
> my file snakes never shed in pieces, more like an expended condom floating in the tank



X always sheds in bits (maybe the abrasive limestone chops it up?) Last thing to go is always the scales over his eyes. Doesn't seem to bother him though.


----------



## zulu (Aug 25, 2013)

What a great post steve,PB is a legend !


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 25, 2013)

SO evil looking


----------



## Days1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Very cute story and interesting


----------



## Whealy (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao that goldfish even has a sad face


----------



## sharky (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve you may want to be sleeping with a knife under your pillow....just in case


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hahaha, you should be writing children's story books. You know, the books with the 5mm thick cardboard pages  Reading this made me feel like a kid during story time.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Aug 25, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## phatty (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome story Steve 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zulu (Aug 25, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Hahaha, you should be writing children's story books. You know, the books with the 5mm thick cardboard pages  Reading this made me feel like a kid during story time.



It is an exceptionally good story ,the old prawn boy could be a movie star ,animators and producers of things like nemo search for this type of inspiration for ideas and modeling, story etc.

Prawn boy does darwin

Prawn boy 2

Prawn boy in Los Angeles


----------



## cement (Aug 25, 2013)

prawn boy is a monster


----------



## caliherp (Aug 25, 2013)

cement said:


> prawn boy is a monster



A beast to be exact. The picture where prawn boy snatched Goldie damn neare killed me. What a epic story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 25, 2013)

cement said:


> prawn boy is a monster



Nah, he's a sweetie (unless you're a goldfish). They get huge, biggest I saw was from Lake Argyle- 800mm body and 1 meter claws. Our eaters we catch in pots are usually 150-250mm long but there are often huge ones that wont fit into the turtle excluding entry to the pot. We use velvet soap for bait. Cherubin cant resist it and nothing else touches it so you're not rebaiting the pots all the time.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 25, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Hahaha, you should be writing children's story books. You know, the books with the 5mm thick cardboard pages  Reading this made me feel like a kid during story time.



I do, I like telling stories. Kids or adults. Doesn't matter. As a bloke who grew up with film cameras (careful not to waste a shot) I find digital cameras really liberating. Take a hundred shots and get 10 good ones. Delete the rest. As a former Tour guide I like to keep the narrative simple (unless people want the details, that's a can do too.) But a picture tells a thousand words!


----------

